# Buying piranhas in Washington state



## jaws the albino (Apr 18, 2004)

Do I have too go out of state too get a piranha or can I fined someone online willing too ship me a piranha? A guy at aquascape told me he could sell me them even though there illegal here I just can't turn around and sell them is this true?


----------



## wiseguy (Mar 1, 2004)

they are illegal to own or sell in washington. the best thing is to just make a trip down to portland.


----------



## jaws the albino (Apr 18, 2004)

So do you think this guy would sell them too me anyways


----------



## wiseguy (Mar 1, 2004)

im shure he would. is this a fish store or a personel sale? if it is a fish store shoot me a pm on which one it is. how much is he charging. i payed 6 bucks each for my red bellies when they where about 1/2 inch.


----------



## jaws the albino (Apr 18, 2004)

wiseguy said:


> im shure he would. is this a fish store or a personel sale? if it is a fish store shoot me a pm on which one it is. how much is he charging. i payed 6 bucks each for my red bellies when they where about 1/2 inch.


 we dont have a undercover on are hands do we


----------



## wake2snow5 (Sep 21, 2003)

I drove down to Portland to get 6 baby red bellies that are all almost 6"s now and I got them in September. My friend and I drove up to Canada today and picked up a 4" Brandti.


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

not for anything, stating whether or not a seller will ship to an illegal state is somethign that shouldnt be publicly announced. thats something that should be kept within a PM or something like that.


----------

